# Something unique that scares you



## Master-Macabre

I'm constantly joked on by friends and even some fellow haunters because of my fear of the audio from the movie The Ring. I wanna know if anyone else has a VERY specific fear like mine and if so what. Different things scare different people.

For me it's The Ring. Not so much the movie as the audio. I was pretty small when I saw this movie and honestly it absolutely petrified me. I can watch ANY horror movie alone except for that one. The fear of the movie went away with time but I think I channeled it through the movies sountrack because I can NOT hear any type of audio from that movie because I'll freak out. 

Just a few minutes ago I was viewing Fetch's thread for his little sister prop. I played the video and like 3 seconds into it I realised he used Samaras theme and I dove for the mute button like a toothless hooker dives for crack. Thats how extreme my fear of that movies audio is. Another example, last year my dad was putting up christmas lights and the aluminum ladder scraped the wall. The sound it made reminded me of the audio from the videotape and I cheesed it out of the garage like my a** was on fire. 

Someone help me bring peace to my unusually specific fear and tell me theirs


----------



## Master-Macabre

Btw heres Samaras theme. I premuted before opening the link to the video because this thing freaks me out so much.


----------



## GothicCandle

That's Samara's theme? I've never seen the movie, I've heard that song and it doesn't seem that scary, though different things scare different people. It reminds me of Misa's song in the DeathNote anime, and that's not a scary song at all.

In English: 




In Japanese: 




Do you find that song scary?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Nope. Like I said had I seen that movie now I probably wouldnt even be phased by it, just that I saw it pretty small and alone at my house and it was a total mind f*** haha and it's not like I'm actually scared of samara but just hearing the music or the sounds from the video tape if im alone I can't stand it I get all paranoid and start looking around. I guess it just reminds me of being scared as a kid. Well more then just scared, absolutely petrified. I guess its kind of like how I've seen the Exorcist and liked it but wasnt scared, but theres some adults that saw it as kids and they cant associate anything with that movie because its scares them so much.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Oh god I just watched the video and I honestly can't believe how hard it was to watch it. The imagery alone is disturbing but for some reason the audio in particular just gives me this disgusting feeling in my chest.


----------



## debbie5

There must be some hardwired survival instinct thing that if you are scared poo-less as a kid by something, it stays with you in a big way for years. Sounds and smell can provoke strong memories....they use them in Alzheimers' therapies. 
I'm sure the theme from "Jaws" isn't fun to hear for some people....same with old soldiers still freaking out at back-fires from cars.


----------



## GothicCandle

yeah, debbie is right. Even little things can cause lasting effects on kids(good or bad) Kids can handle different things at different ages and how they interpret things at one age is much more amplefied and scary then it is when they are older, but because of how they are seeing it at the time it will always be a scary memory. Like when I cut my heel on some plant at age 5 and thought I was dying, it bled and I screamed and cried and was scared but I wasn't dying and it was solved with a big band aid on my foot. But my memory still has it that it was scary. If that had been the only time I hurt my foot then perhaps I might be very scared of stuff like that, but because other tiny injurys happened I know that not ALL injurys are dangerous lol. Since there is only one The Ring(well two) movies your brain atomatically responds in panic and fear based on the feelings from the time you saw it when you were little, there is no other memory connected to that movie and therefore you always get scared even though you know your safe.

Edit: 
Also, I didn't find that video clip very scary at all. Hope I don't die in 7 days. Now, as an example of something particular that I DO find extremely terrifying...In that show "lost" when I still watched it lol, quite a few seasons ago there was an episode where a tape played that was recorded during an autopsy, the audio had the doctor saying what he was doing(cutting into the chest) and then suddenly there is a female scream and the doctor yells in shock about How can she be alive! yes, the girl given an autopsy wakes up!!! I find this scary because it is pretty common to wake up during surgery(I've never heard during an autopsy, but perhaps in a third world country that *could* happen) in america people often are awake and able to feel what's happening in surgery but the medicine instead of keeping them asleep is paralizing them so they can't blink, talk, or move in anyway, they are completely powerless and must go thru a painful sergery completely aware of what is going on. THAT is scary.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

My Aunt's bloody bust of Jesus!

She had it on a small table at the end of a hallway right next to the door to my cousin's bedroom. Where did I sleep when I was there? My cousin's bedroom. I was ok with it during the day but at night that thing got real scary. I would forget it was there, turn the corner and would be staring at me from the end of the dark hall. I would literally freeze for a minute, then run past it.

She still has it but now it is on her dresser. ewwwwwww creeeeeepy

To make bad things worse. My cousins and older brothers would play Black Sabbath and pull out the Ouija Board. For years I couldn't listen to the opening of "Iron Man".

Totally traumatized for years. Then I read the Exorcist, and it started all over again. Couldn't listen to "Tubular Bells" and still don't like it much. However, I do like Black Sabbath, and I am not scared of the statue because I am in Texas and it is in Louisiana....far, far away.

..and no, I don't believe a parlor game by Parker Bros can summon the dead. If it did I would followed around by Jimmy Hendrix because that is who they'd ask about.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Woo you guys proved my theory  and I think soldiers that undergo such horrible things that many get post traumatic stress disorder is a great example of what happens to us as kids. Something scares you so bad that even when you know it's not real you have this instinct that incites fear all on its own. I wonder if specific phobias like those of clowns develop like this. This is becoming a pretty complex thread


----------



## GothicCandle

I know a women who is a globophobe, that is someone who is afraid of balloons. She doesn't remember what happened to her as a kid that sparked it, but her doctor says that something tramatic prabeley happened and there were balloons there so her subcouncious equated the trauma to balloons and therefore she is scared of them.


Edited to add: There have also been cases were people go blind or deaf when they don't like what they see or hear, like abuse or murder. Their brain just stops the signals somehow. Their eyes and ears are healthy, and there's no reason for them to not work, they just don't.


----------



## Master-Macabre

A friend of mine is deathly afraid of clowns and I mean like you wouldnt believe scared. She told me it started cause her dad would put a clown marrionette at the foot of her bed because he thought she liked it but I guess it totaly traumatized her. We were at a party and someone threw mardi gras beads. She put one on without seeing it had clowns all over it and when she looked down she threw them off and fell to the floor in a panic attack. I mean she was shaking on the floor and she started hysterically crying. I've never met someone so severely affected by a common phobia like coulrophobia like her but it was intense. Everybody just froze and we didnt know what to do.


----------



## debbie5

My eyes stopped working for a while after I saw Creepster nudie. IT BURNS IT BURNS

And we own a plaster, bleeding Sacred Heartof Jesus bust! LOL..its nearly life sized!

And creepy. But not as creepy as the Infant of Prague statue. A friend asked me, "What's up with the freaky American Girl doll??" LOL.


----------



## debbie5

http://catholicfreeshipping.stores....g.com/ca/I/catholicfreeshipping_2114_38602835

Can't find image of the creepy Jesus bust..its from the 30's or 40's'.


----------



## debbie5

Hey Master...you have great bone structure. Come here..I wanna make u into a girl. (whipping out makeup brushes..).


----------



## Master-Macabre

I thought religious busts were supposed to make you feel safe  sorry Debbs! I'm hopelessly romantic as it is, I dont need more help repelling any potential candidates!


----------



## Rasputin

I am DEATHLY afraid of birds and bees/wasps; As a kid, my mother always told me about some relatives who were allergic and couldn't breathe when they were stung and she said that since I hadn't been stung, they didn't know if that could happen to me. Also when I was young, My family would visit various roadside attractions as a kid, one of them being Gatorland Zoo. In Gatorland, they had a bird exhibit, where you could feed the birds. One bit me and I ran and more birds went after me. Years later I thought I had outgrown it and I went to a similar attraction at Busch Gardens. The birds attacked once more and I lost it and went into a full-on panic attack. People thought they pecked out my eyes and the scariest part was that my dad had to pull me out of the thing. I'm shaking right now ugh.
I know one girl who has an irrational fear of gourds and passed out at a pumpkin patch!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

debbie5 said:


> And we own a plaster, bleeding Sacred Heartof Jesus bust! LOL..its nearly life sized!
> 
> And creepy. But not as creepy as the Infant of Prague statue. A friend asked me, "What's up with the freaky American Girl doll??" LOL.


Infant of Prague doesn't bother me at all but there are some cool ones with glass eyes on EvilBAY.
The Jesus statue wasn't near life-sized but you know it had blood running down his face and eyes kind of turned upward and why was it sitting at the end of a hall in the dark? AHHHHHHHHHH!
With my luck, I'll inherit that thing. I told my Aunt how it scared me as a kid. She said she had no clue.


----------



## tot13

Jaws. I read the book when I was in 7th grade and have still never gotten over it. LOL, and we live on the Gulf Coast.

Shortly after reading it, we were out in the Gulf in a 16' deep hull boat. I had caught "something", and it doubled my rod over and went straight under the boat. I lost it. "Cut the line! Cut the line! It's a shark!" Pissed my dad off as he assumed, probably correctly, that it was a stingray. Regardless it scared the crap out of me.

Year or so later, we're going down a bayou that empties into the Gulf. Daylight is just starting to break - just gray enough to see. We're in a 12' skiff and I always have to sit in the front because though I was a very little kid, I was bigger than my younger brother. Both of us barely awake, no one talking. A fin rolls less than 10 feet directly in front of the boat. My reaction to this makes the sting ray incident look like nothing. "It's a shark! It's a shark! Get the boat to the shore!". My dad: "Dammit, I didn't see anything! Sit your ass down before you turn the boat over". Now my brother is up too, "It was a shark, I saw it too!" "Both of you sit your asses down NOW!" "Get the boat to the shore and we will sit down".

Needless to say, he didn't take us to shore but kept going. I was like a blubbering idiot. It was only when I got home and told my mom how our dad almost got us eaten by a Great White that I remembered . . . sharks don't roll (their fins), _dolphins_ do. Apparently, a dolphin had come up into the bayou from the Gulf and just came by to check us out.

I also started reading The Exorcist while I was in the 7th grade, but wasn't able to finish. And my folks were PISSED when they found out I was reading it. Hell, I had chronic nightmares before I started reading The Exorcist - and I was a very frequent sleepwalker. I guess pretty much everything scared the sh*t out of me as a kid. Course life would've been a lot less scary if I stuck to books more appropriate for my age.


----------



## debbie5

Since I was a small child, I have had dreams of falling thru & underneath the ice and not being able to get back up. I have seen scenes in several movies where this happens, and it takes all of my self control not to lose my mind in the theatre.


----------



## Master-Macabre

Oooh....Very Omen part2 Debbie  and HB, if you do inherit that thing, please let me know. I'm gonna have a good hard laugh


----------



## debbie5

She can put a santa hat on it & draw on a Sharpie smile....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL!

You know it is funny you should say that!
When I was little I was afraid of most horror movies but loved to watch them anyway.
Vampires were a particular pest. I saw a movie clip on TV that scared me to death, then I saw an ad in the paper with this ugly vamp with fangs...same movie.

I had terrible nightmares and woke up screaming. My Dad talked me into telling him what scared me so much. He made my brother get the paper. I screamed for him not to. He made me look at it while he took a pen and drew a baby bonnet on it, a bottle in its mouth and rounded out the teeth. I laughed and went back to sleep. No more nightmares.


----------



## shar

Not sure where it comes from, but I have a hard time with stairs in the dark. If I am going up it feels as though something may be there waiting at the top.And going down of course something behind me. Just hate that feeling lol. So glad our new house has lights at top and bottom lol.


----------



## hedg12

Growing up we lived in the country. Once when I was 6 or 7 I woke up in the middle of the night to a strange, creepy noise just outside my bedroom window. I got up and looked, and found myself looking in the eyes of 2 coyotes. The light from the yard light made their eyes glow green, but I didn't know that was what caused it at the time. All I knew was that there were 2 demon possessed coyotes making this awful whining 5 feet out of my window, and if they saw me I was done for. I'm sure they were only there for a few minutes (or less), but it seemed like hours. I still get chills when I hear that sound.


----------



## tot13

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL!
> 
> You know it is funny you should say that!
> When I was little I was afraid of most horror movies but loved to watch them anyway.
> Vampires were a particular pest. I saw a movie clip on TV that scared me to death, then I saw an ad in the paper with this ugly vamp with fangs...same movie.
> 
> I had terrible nightmares and woke up screaming. My Dad talked me into telling him what scared me so much. He made my brother get the paper. I screamed for him not to. He made me look at it while he took a pen and drew a baby bonnet on it, a bottle in its mouth and rounded out the teeth. I laughed and went back to sleep. No more nightmares.


Your dad is awesome!


----------



## MorbidMariah

My biggest fear is people vomiting. Go ahead and laugh. I've been teased my whole life for this. But to me, it couldn't be less funny. It stems from a childhood trauma that I won't get into here. But I am an emetiphobe. I have met one other person in my life who has this same phobia. I can handle insects, blood, demons, whatever. But not being anywhere near anyone vomiting. Can't hear it, smell it, see it, anything. I have extreme panic attacks, hyperventiliation, crying, I can pass out, jump from a moving car. It's BAD.


----------



## debbie5

I have corpse issues. Not with the corpse per se, but with the idea of sitting in a room (funeral home) with the soulless shell of someone I used to know. It's weird..bizarre... 
It's a borderline phobia...I can go to funerals, but it's just odd. Everyone sits around chatting at the wake, and Corpsey is laying there with makeup on, and all waxy. Yig. Who the hell wants that for a last memory of somebody? 
At least put an hors d' ouvres tray on the chest or something...
I dunno if it's the corpes that freaks me out as much as the expression(less) face or the dictotomy of having people chatting & greeting each other over a corpse. We get TOO CLOSE to the corpse...dang- put Corpsey on a high pyre & set him on fire. Ashes to ashes.


----------



## GothicCandle

debbie5 said:


> I have corpse issues. Not with the corpse per se, but with the idea of sitting in a room (funeral home) with the soulless shell of someone I used to know. It's weird..bizarre...
> It's a borderline phobia...I can go to funerals, but it's just odd. Everyone sits around chatting at the wake, and Corpsey is laying there with makeup on, and all waxy. Yig. Who the hell wants that for a last memory of somebody?
> At least put an hors d' ouvres tray on the chest or something...
> I dunno if it's the corpes that freaks me out as much as the expression(less) face or the dictotomy of having people chatting & greeting each other over a corpse. We get TOO CLOSE to the corpse...dang- put Corpsey on a high pyre & set him on fire. Ashes to ashes.


funerals are a strange tradition. It does nothing for the dead, their dead. And there expensive, so, basically it becomes this type of thing were a person dies, it is concidered culturly required for all living friends, family and aquiantances to go, so they do, its a horrible, creepy thing to do and it is for the living. The dead person is dead. I'm not really sure why anyone would want a funeral. so formal and misleadinly pleasant. and so many people go to those things even when they havent talked to the person for 20-50 years. its bizzzare. People can do what they want, but why waste money on a fancy funeral? the guest of honor is, must i repeat? DEAD! lol


----------



## MommaMoose

Kind of makes my fear of those mechanical monkeys with the cymbals seem normal now. My aunt had one when we were growing up and my other cousins just loved it but for some reason the dang thing creeped me out. As a joke the boys would set it on the nightstand next to where I was sleeping then set it off. Not a nice thing to do to a 4 yr old.


----------



## Death's Door

Speaking of funerals, I have an aunt that used to take pictures of the dead relative in their coffin while at the funeral home. Then she would whip out her "photo album" so you could see the other dead relatives. 

Anyhoo - Tubular Bells does it for me. I have a CD which is one of those relaxing CDs and before that song is to play, I quickly fast forward to the next song. I'm even thinking of burning a new CD with the same songs but eliminating that particular one.


----------



## pensivepumpkin

moths. oh my god am i afraid of moths. i will run screaming out of the house when one shows up. i check my gardening books before i plant things, just in case they are pollinated by moths. my skin is crawling right now.

it all stems from childhood, like you guys noted. we had a little vestiuble, and one day the inside door was locked and i could not get into the house. there were apparently hundreds of moths living in the vestibule, and my entry and frantic attempts to open the door got them all excited. moth wings in my face, moths in my mouth- it felt like they were trying to kill me. thirty years later, and if i see one little moth i lose it. 

how's that for specific and irrational? : )


----------



## sickNtwisted

Yellow slickers and white cotton gloves. Yep, they both stem from childhood.


----------



## Wildcat

Severe Burn Victims.

I'll explain.

When I was about 4 a new friend moved in down the street. After a couple of hours of playing at my house he invited me over to his house. When we arrived his mother came out to greet us. Little did I know she had been in a horrific accident that had melted the skin on most of her body. I tried not to stare and be as polite as I could. We played for a couple of hours until it was time for supper.
That evening lying in bed I was trying to understand how she had become to look like that. I shortly drifted off to sleep only to be awoken bye a horrible dream that I don't remember anymore, just that it was about her. My screams woke everyone in the house.
Trying to solve the problem my grandparents invited Joanne ( my friends mom) over to explain what had happened to her in order to put my fears to rest. This would have probably gone better if they had warned me first. I was playing in the yard when they called me in and there Joanne sat. Before anyone could say or do anything I passed out.
Joanne did eventually get to explain what had happened and it did help but to this day the fear builds in my chest when I see severe burn scars on someone. I can control my actions but inside I'm scared to death just the same.
On a positive note. Joanne, Chris (her son) and I still talk and I get to see Joanne every few months. My fear is still there but less with her. She understands and knows it's nothing personal and I learned enough control to ensure I never look away or flinch at her touch. It's the least I could do for someone that has been trough so much.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

i guess it's my turn. 

i have a real fear of men...specificly being surrounded by men that i don't know...and men (such as judges and police men) anyone who has authority over me. If i'm approached by one it'll bring on a panic attack. i've had that fear all my life and i have no idea where it came from. I've had nightmares concerning men attacking me for a while now. and its nothing personal but most of those dreams feature black men and old hispanic men. I'm not racist at all but my nightmares alway consist of them and i have no idea why that is. 

I also have a fear of being in the middle of a large crowd of people. In that situation i always automaticly look for more then one exit in case i have to run. I'm working on resolving that fear (my brother is helping me with that too) and i 'm getting better.

but my worst fear has been yellowjackets. (the insects) i stepped on one in i was little and for a while even the sight of one would send me into panic mode. it effected me so badly that when i was sent to take out the trash at work and their were bees outside i would have a very hard time completely my tasks. my boss used to give me hell for it. I'm not really afraid of them anymore but i still get very cautious around them.


so MM. you're not alone at all! we all have things we're afraid of


----------



## sickNtwisted

@Dark Angel 27 - When I was a child I was terrified of men, especially if they had facial hair. I grew up surrounded by women, so men were alien to me.
Also, I avoid crowds at all costs and always know where the exits are. Sometimes it pays to be paranoid.


----------

